# Control de 3 motores DC Con Encoder Opticos Controlado con PIC16F877A Programado en CCS Compiler



## calvitoelectrico (Mar 1, 2022)

EN el siguiente Aporte He Logrado controlar los 3 Motores DC con sus Encoder Con un PIC16F877A
Este funciona a la maravilla a una velocidad Media,Pero en la alta me distorciona un poco
ya que pierde pasos , Los motores entan controlados con PWM Via sus modulos EJE X EJE Y
y El EJE Z via sotfware, parece que no se sincronizan los tiempos esto es a Maxima Velocidad
Espero Que los Entendidos En La Materia Puedan Mejorar dicho Programa y a la vez publicarlos.
gracias y espero que lo difruten...............


----------

